# Places to snowboard that are close to Denver?



## Recruiter (Jan 30, 2007)

and I did a search in the forum - and I know I am poaching this site - although I do lurk often - but would anyone be kind enough to create a list of places to board that are close to Denver? This is my first trip to real snow. I live in the South East and have learned to board on ice - on a really good day I might get one pass on blown snow before it is scraped off the top of the underlying sheet of ice. As luck would have it, I was given a plane ticket to Denver and am going to be able to stay a week. I arrive March 14 and return home on the 21st. I have no idea, other than DVDs, on what to expect or where I should even go. Since I have a free place to stay in Denver, I am going to day trip. Any and all help will be appreciated greatly.

Best,
Katie


----------



## DanOrion (Jun 8, 2004)

Is cost an object?
If not: Beaver Creek, Vail, ABasin, Breckenridge, Keystone (in no particular order)
If so: Loveland, Copper or Winter Park (with Phillips 66 2for1 at WP or Copper)http://skifreecolorado.com/home/ You can usually get someone at the window to split your 2 for 1 with you. Also check Craigs list for deals.

My recommendation would be to: go to the snow...follow snow reports and forecasts, but know that Winter Park always lies. variety is the spice of life, check out lots of different places. try to hook up with some locals to show you around.
Have fun!


----------



## WhiteLightning (Apr 21, 2004)

What is your skill level, and what kind of skiing do you like to do? Do you like groomed runs, bumps, really steep stuff, gentle stuff?


----------



## peak (Apr 7, 2006)

probably the closest, at one hour: Colorado Skiing: Loveland

1.5 hrs:
Copper Mountain Ski Resort - Official Website - Copper Mountain, Colorado
Keystone Ski Resort :: Ski and Snowboard
Arapahoe Basin Ski & Snowboard Area, Summit County Colorado

might not be a lot of light, fluffy powder in March, but there will be mushy, heavy wet stuff. great, if yer used to ice....


----------



## chasingh2o (Dec 16, 2007)

If youre going on the weekdays either go wherever they got the most snow or just check out a new place everyday because most of them have got something good to offer. If youre going on the weekend go to winter park. The traffic going in and out of summit county on the weekends can ruin youre day (think 2-3 hours each way). Winter park skips the majority of the bumper to bumper traffic on I-70 and is just as good a resort as anything in the area except beaver creek/vail.


----------



## mjpowhound (May 5, 2006)

Eldora skips all of I-70 (and is closer than anywhere else) and can have some EPIC powder days in March/April. It's probably cheaper than anywhere else. You can buy discount lift tickets for most places at grocery stores in Denver, by the way.


----------



## Recruiter (Jan 30, 2007)

Thank you all for your help. I am starting to map out my days! WhiteLightening asked what kind of skiier I am - I am guessing I will mostly stick to blues. My understanding from friends who frequent the West for skiing is that there is no real way to compair what I have seen/done to what I am about to experience. I am guessing I will feel more comfortable on groomed runs, but again, I have no way to really know. Does that help answer that question? I am totally open to suggestions.
Again, thank you for helping me out with this.
~Katie


----------



## Jensjustduckie (Jun 29, 2007)

I would suggest Loveland also, cheap, close, big and FUN!


----------



## BarryDingle (Mar 13, 2008)

Just follow the huge line of traffic.....


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Katie,

If you will be out for a full week, consider continuing on from wherever you're skiing Friday to one of the smaller "family" areas on that's away from the I-70 corridor for the weekend. For example, you could get a cheap motel room in Salida or Buena Vista for Fri & Sat nights and head to Monarch Mountain for skiing on Sat/Sun, then to go back to Denver (via US 285) Sunday night. This would help you avoid the god-awful weekend traffic and give you a feel for the more laid back atmosphere at one of the smaller areas.

Have a good trip!

-AH


----------



## 1whitewattafoo (Nov 25, 2007)

chasingh2o said:


> If youre going on the weekdays either go wherever they got the most snow or just check out a new place everyday because most of them have got something good to offer. If youre going on the weekend go to winter park. The traffic going in and out of summit county on the weekends can ruin youre day (think 2-3 hours each way). Winter park skips the majority of the bumper to bumper traffic on I-70 and is just as good a resort as anything in the area except beaver creek/vail.


I agree with goin with the snow. but in march the traffic in any direction to most all resorts is gonna be hell. go to keystone......super green runs..along with some really good kat skiin' off the outback..


----------



## mtthumper (Nov 8, 2007)

Hey darling if you want someone to ride with I am usually up during the week, sometimes the weekends. I am the only skier, and also usually the only girl in the group, but I usually have a decent bunch of guy boarders that I drag up to the mountains with me. I don't mind driving shuttle, ( I have a comfy minivan) so that cuts out your worries of closeness to Denver. Just let me know if you are interested. 

Nic


----------

